# Ky attacked Bentley :(



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I didn't even know she had the energy to do it, such a shock!
I told Ky lets go in the kitchen and take your meds, she got up and was walking right in front of me, slowly. Bentley was laying down about 5 or 6 feet to our right. 
For absolutely no reason, that I could see, she ran over to him snarling and barking full teeth bared and was going for him. I screamed her name and she stopped and looked at me then slowly came to me with her head down like she knew she was in trouble.

I have no idea what this is about. I have been keeping them separate for the most part because Ky has to rest. I didn't even see Bentley look in her direction.
He seems pretty shaken up too. He won't even come into the room she's in.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Poor guy, didn't do anything to her. Guess Ky must be in a real bad mood today and had to vent somehow.

Sorry to hear and hope things get back to normal soon


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm guessing its because she still isn't quite herself. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

:--appalled:
oh no!

Ky has had a rough 48 hours, maybe she is just in a bad mood. Thats scary though!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Poor Bentley. I wonder if Ky still isn't feeling very well. I know I tend to be grumpy when I'm sick.

Saw doglvr00's post and came back to add: I was on steroids for a period of time years ago. I snapped at everyone.


----------



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

Steroids maybe? I hope Ky feels better soon!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This concerns me.  i hope she is just in a bad mood. Do you think the autoimmune disease or her meds could cause such a sudden attack. I think someone mentioned on A1 's dog bite thread about sudden rage syndrome. Maybe it was that? Can you keep her leashed until we get to the bottom of it. I am worried if she gets a hold of broadway bentley..... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

o wow that is scary. I'm glad you were able to call her name and have her listen to you without anything severe happening to Bentley. 

I agree with everyone else, maybe she isn't feeling herself or maybe it could be the meds. People react to dif ways on medication maybe dogs are the same


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

What meds is she on at home? Was she on any sedatives at the emergency hospital? If so, were any of them benzodiazepine based, or another form of anti-depressant? If she was on (or is still on) sedatives with a benzo or other anti-depressant base, she may be having a paradoxical reaction to them and this may be causing her to act out. Valium and Clorazepate both made Iorek very incredibly edgy, and benzos are also an appetite stimulant so if she thought there was going to be food involved, she may have gotten extra possessive. Stereoids and many pain killers also increase appetite. Hopefully it was just a fluke, but I'm sure you'll be keeping a close eye on them regardless  Is it possible to divide your house up a bit so that they can interact through baby-gates but no more than that?

Also, I really don't mean to scare you with this and I am IN NO WAY medically experienced enough to say if this is likely... but has she had a spinal tap? If she has an infection that caused such a fever, she may also have some form of encephalitis which could contribute to personality changes. I would make the e-vet aware of this in case they have a similar line of thinking.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I sure hope you're able to get to the bottom of this soon Joyce. Perhaps a call to the emergency vet inquiring about the meds and your situation is in order...


Pete & Woody


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I am sure Bentley said something to your sweet KY! He was probably a pain in the butt all day to her and she had put up with all she could deal with! She has had a tough fews days and he knows to leave her alone now! Don't be too hard on her. She was probably very sore and was afraid he would be "BENTLEY! King of the House!"

I hope KY feels so much better in the morning!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Just got off the phone with the E-Vet. She's taking antibiotics, steroids and pain meds. He said stop the steroid pill tonight. My Vet will be back tomorrow.

I'm still shaking. She was in full on Akita mode and if she hadn't of stopped when I yelled her name.......

I am keeping them 100% separate until we figure this out. They're even going to have to go out to pee one at a time. I hope to never, ever see her act like that again!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Am I right that Ky is on thyroid supplements? Hypothyroidism can cause aggressive behavior in dogs if it is untreated or the dose is too low.

As others have said, she has been through a lot in the last few days. She needs calming energy and lots of water to drink. 

Please keep us posted. We care.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh, Joyce, I am sorry Ky had a blow off towards Bentley. You have both been ging through too much these last few days. Following the E-vet's advice and taking her off the steroids might very well be the solution and all that's needed. You are wise to keep them both apart for the time being.

Hugs to you and belly scritches to Bentley and Ky.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

No she's not on thyroid supplements we did discuss her thyroid but the specialist is supposed to do more tests. 

I brought her water bowl in here with us and she just got up and drank water like she hasn't had any in a month. I had to put a towel over the baby gate because if Bentley can even see her he cries.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Is there absolutely no risk that there is an encephalitis related problem going on? Strong steroids are one of the first lines of defense there so keep an eye that she doesn't worsen off the stereroids. Poor girl


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh man.......Bentley sounds petrified.
Hoping it is the steroid.
Maybe when she got up to go in the kitchen for her meds she was just waking up and confused.
That's a hell of a thing to have happen though.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor Bentley. I'm sure he was scared to death. Prednisone can affect disposition so getting her off that is probably for the best. Hopefully, it has done its beneficial work and she is ready to stop it. SO glad you can talk to your regular vet tomorrow and get his input. I agree with you, I hope you never see that full on Akita mode ever again too. Scary indeed.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Steroids are nasty...Tess was on a high prednisone dose when the Myositis came back last year. She was a completely different dog, within a few days. Moody, short tempered...I actually stopped taking her to the hospitals until we could reduce the prednisone drastically. It was not that she would bark or growl, but she was not herself, I felt I couldn't trust her. I hope you get to the bottom of this soon!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Im so sorry this happened you must have had a real shock. I think taking her of the steriod tablet is a good plan of action and as others have said she has been through a lot lately but it doesnt seem like her to do something like that for no reason. Hopefully taking her of the steriods will do the trick. Hugs to you all x


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

First thing I thought of was that Ky might be on steriods which can definitely cause behavior changes. My Maggie was on steroids once and I was warned her personality might change some--boy did it! She became extremely food aggressive as well as pretty much losing control of her kidneys (she would be walking along and just start peeing). I know she was started at a high dose that was tapered down--couldn't wait to get her off of them. You're wise to keep Ky and Bentley apart for a while as it took a few days for her to get back to normal as the steroids had built up in her system. Hope that you can get to the bottom of Ky's issues soon.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Normally I would say "Poor Bentley" but under the circumstances I'm on Ky's side. Ky has had a few very rough days and Bentley has been an in-your-face brat for some time. 

I think if I were Ky and feeling down I might bite Bentley too. 

Nevertheless, this has got to up your stress level and that is not good. Hopefully, with those few words Ky has explained to Bentley that she's not in the mood to take any s__t from him anymore. I'm hoping it was a 'pre-emptive strike' meant to warn a puppy from messing with her and that once said, is over.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry you are dealing with this on top of everything else. 

One question- normally with steroids you taper down the dose to minimize adverse reactions. I wonder if stopping them cold will be a problem? I don't know the answer, just wondering.

HUGS...you need some!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry you've got this extra complication to deal with. I think it's wisest to keep them separated for now since it seems Ky's action wasn't consistent with her prior behavior. Hope she can get back to normal soon. I do feel for Bentley . . . it sounded like he was being so sympathetic to her since she's been ill.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's very scary.
I hope it is indeed just the meds as this is so out of line with Ky's normal behavior.
I think you are smart to keep them separate for a while


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sending prayers that your regular vet can get to the bottom of this and soon.
And, yes, Steroids could be causing the aggression. I personally feel bad for both dogs and you and your Hubby too. It isn't easy even when you understand the reason's behind it but even less so when things are spinning and yet another variable is added to the mix.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Joyce, you saw the candles, but don't miss the thread and supportive posts: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/159361-candles-ky-bentleysmom.html.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear about this latest complication. Could be a side effect of the steroid.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

No advice, just sending hugs to all three of you. (And Bentley can come over for a week if Ky needs some space, we have lots of room and he can put Prince Maxwell in his place all day)


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

No more advice from me, just wanted to say, Joyce, this sucks. I'm sorry this has happened. Both dogs are feeling stressed I'm sure with everything. Ky isn't feeling well. Broadway isn't feeling in a normal routine. 

Hopefully it's not medical, just fluke. 

Agree with keeping them separate. Just make sure you give both sides your attention so no one gets jealous.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you Lucy, I'll look through the candle thread now then I'm going to bed. Too much stress.

Bentley has been so sweet to Ky, he takes his stuffies and puts them by her then lays down a couple feet away from her all day, he didn't pester her once.
I took Bentley for his last walk early so we can all go to bed. Ky in the bedroom with DH and me & Bentley in th other room. I don't want any surprises during the night. I walked over to Ky (she was on DH's lap) and I was going to spray her meds on her sore. She doesn't mind it at all but this time when I was walking toward her she gave me a look that shot shivers down my spine. I quickly recovered and said, KY, CHECK YOURSELF! She dropped her head.

It's sad because it seems that one minute she's there and the next minute it's not her at all. 
DH is having a cow because he saw me taking tylenol. I have a headache from crying but of course he's convinced it's something else.

Calgon...take me away!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Forgot to add, We'll be at my vets office when he opens in the AM and I don't have any idea what's next so I will update all of you asap ♥


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Joyce, prayers for calm and peace for the next few days so that you can all recover.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Get some sleep. You need it. Sorry you're going through all this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Several thoughts:

1 - She has quite a few drugs in her body right now. She will still have residual of the IV and now the pills she is on. Different combinations of drugs cause different reactions in different dogs. Also - the steroids are definitely causing the thirst and may be causing the personality differences.

2 - When I do not feel good even if someone is bringing me something to be nice - like the stuffies - after a while I will snap at them for the simple fact that I just do not feel good and do not want anyone within a 10 mile radius of me.

Counting down the minutes until Tuesday when your vet is back.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So much for going to bed early to avoid this mess. Ky can't settle. She just wants to pace back & forth then stop and glare at us. I'm supposed to keep her down as much as possible but she's not in the mood for negotiations.
Bentley is on edge because Ky is on edge and I'm exhausted. I'm going to try giving her another pain pill. She's allowed to have 2 and I only gave her one.
Wish us luck...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry you are going through this, Joyce. If the pain pill does not work, perhaps export Ky to Dave's for the night, so you can get some rest. Just a suggestion . . . Good Luck.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

that sounds exhausting... please try and get some rest. Im sure once the pups see you settling and going to bed they will relax as well. I think its a good idea that you keep the dogs separated, even during the night. good luck with everything tomorrow moring. im sure Ky will be back to herself soon.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

So sorry that you are going through this!

Hope your vet has a better insight on things and on how to deal with all of this.

In the mean while, try to keep yourself together and keep reminding Ky who she really is


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I hope everyone was finally able to settle down and get some sleep and awoke more calm and rested. Praying your vet will be able to give you some answers that help Ky get back to her normal disposition.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope you had an uneventfull night. Let us know what the vet says. 
You might want to mention to them that Ky is being unpredictable right now. I'm not sure how she reacts to having a muzzle on but it might be safer for everyone involved until you figure out what is going on.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Joyce, last April we watched a friends dog while they took a must needed retreat. Their dog (Murphy) was on steroids for lymphoma. Well our Lennon wanted to play and have fun and all H.....broke out. it was a one time incident and Lennon stayed away from him, he was terrified! I hope Ky is just in a bad mood, it happens to all of us. Hugs for you, take care of yourself!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Ky,is feeling bad, little brother might had got on her nerves. It is no different than how we as humans can react,when ill, tired,under stress,we can get upset.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Hoping you all got some sleep last night. When my DH took a steroid a while back for an allergic reaction, he didn't sleep for almost 48 hours....one of the nasty side effects that can happen. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is she on steroids? Prednisone? 

I can only go off of our experience with my oldest brother when he had to be on preds for a while (he had aplastic anemia and they had to keep his immune system disabled for a long time), but he did get pretty crazy while on the meds. I mean getting into arguments and pushing his weight around over the stupidest things and SAYING the weird random things during those fights. 

We still tease him about a fight he got in with my dad over the TV. He said something crazy like "You are just jealous of George Burns!" Who knows why, LOL.  

The preds worked by the way, thankfully. So they were worth all the trouble. The backup plan was a bone marrow transplant.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I hope taking her off the steroid helps! You don't need anymore to worry about.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh Joyce so sorry this happened. Poor Bentley is probably thinking "what the heck?" Those steroids can cause some nasty side effects and hopefully by getting Ky off them will set things straight.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear this! I hope you can work this out.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope you get some good news at the vet today. Maybe the steriods caused Ky's out of character behavior since they affect people that way sometimes. I hope she feels better and is back to her old self soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ky*

Praying everything goes well at the vet.
I'm thinking the steroids might have something to do with Ky's behavior, too.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thank you Lucy, I'll look through the candle thread now then I'm going to bed. Too much stress.
> 
> Bentley has been so sweet to Ky, he takes his stuffies and puts them by her then lays down a couple feet away from her all day, he didn't pester her once.
> I took Bentley for his last walk early so we can all go to bed. Ky in the bedroom with DH and me & Bentley in th other room. I don't want any surprises during the night. I walked over to Ky (she was on DH's lap) and I was going to spray her meds on her sore. She doesn't mind it at all but this time when I was walking toward her she gave me a look that shot shivers down my spine. I quickly recovered and said, KY, CHECK YOURSELF! She dropped her head.
> ...


I'm not liking that at all. One of Ky's wires is way off base.
I really hope it's the steroids and nothing else.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

just checking up on Ky and Bentley. Hope both are doing well. And you too of course. Sorry your going through this Joyce.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Checking in on y'all - hope answers are forthcoming from the vet.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ky snarled at our vet and she loves him. She's wearing a muzzle. He did some bloodwork while trying to get us an appt with specialist today the one the e vet recommended doesn't have opening for two weeks. My vet found one and talked to him so we're on our way too see him now.
We're all beat because Ky paced and panted all night long.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I can see that i have some pms but for some reason phone won't let me open them I will read when I get home


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad your vet found someone who could see her quickly. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Joyce - something definitely is going on with Ky, whether it is due to her meds or through whatever is ailing her right now. You are being a fantastic mom to her so please don't beat yourself up. Also, sounds like you are probably going to be challenged for at least a little while with finding out what's going on--please, please take care of yourself. Going sleep-deprived is not going to help her and will be very detrimental to yourself. You and your DH might want to alternate being with Ky so that the other can rest.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

IMHO This is not safe for you, Bentley or anyone else. Glad you went the muzzle route. 

Probably with her not feeling well, the steroids and getting older her Akita tendency is coming out as opposed to when she is feeling good and with your care and training you were able to keep it under control. 
I hope Ky will feel better soon for everyone's sake!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope it is just the steroids. It does sound a lot like what we experienced with Tess when she was on prednisone. Pacing, unable to settle down, drinking and peeing a lot, moody...and even after we stopped the prednisone after four months, I still think she is not the same she was before. She is more insecure, very agitated when we have people over (even people she knows), very depending on us, especially me. Any change from 'normal' makes her visibly unhappy. I take her to two hospitals, but will probably never add another facility again. These places she knows and she is happy to be there, but no new things anymore. It is a pity, really. She used to be as happy-go-lucky as Liza, but not anymore.
Take care of yourself as well. I know your gut feeling tells you Ky needs you, and you are right, of course, but your operation was so recent...be careful.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

This thread is making me nervous. Hope you get resolution soon. The muzzle is a great idea in the meantime. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am keeping up with this and rooting for you guys. Ky, and all of you, are clearly going through a rough time. We love you, we are hear for you.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Joyce stay safe!! I am praying super duper hard for you and Ky. I want the beautiful lady back to her old self, pearls and all. Muzzles just clash with those fancy pearls. (J/k). I hope the specialist can shed some light on the situation. If she fights the muzzle, try draping a heavy towel over her head.... It might calm her down some... And provide some protection if she lashes out. 

Hugs and kisses to everyone. And don't forget to take care of yourself. DH has plenty of reason to worry over you having a headache. Stay hydrated! Delegate as much as you can. We are all thinking of you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ky*

Praying for Ky and you!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I really hope you get some news today


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you had to muzzle Ky--hopefully they will get to the bottom of this soon..


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Joyce--Just did a quick search on prednisone causing aggression in dogs and it gets a lot of hits, one by an akita owner. Also, one owner reported that his dog who was on prednisone was also on a drug that contained trimeprazine that also has the side effect of aggression/viciousness (they were using the drugs for an autoimmune disease). Different posts regarding how soon, if the side effects went away, as the prednisone was discontinued varied; some the side effects stopped immediately, others not so much. One post was discussing how her vet said no way should she lower a high dosage, even after the bad side effects her boxer was experiencing. Like you, she knew her dog and was searching on the internet for answers and an alternative--she went with another vet.

Whether prednisone or some other type of steroid given to Ky, I really think her behavior can be directly attributed to the drug. I hope the specialist can help you, not only with this most recent behavior but her underlying medical issues.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Poor ky, she is feeling not her self at all.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

We were just discussing the pred. He doesn't want to talk about too much until he has more info. I'm not all that fond of this Dr but if he knows what he's doing that doesn't matter because now I have my vet to interpret things for me.
Ky is ok with the muzzle she's used to it. I have used it on her many times from day one when I don't have total control like when the vet clips her nails etc. Also used it when I was socializing her since there were many unknowns.
Right now I'm waiting. They put her to sleep to do mri. He said that will give him lots of info to work with. I hate this but we have to get down to the real issue not just the symptoms.
Will check in later.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Just checking-in. I feel horrible for you. And nervous.

Take care of everyone, including YOURSELF.


----------



## ScamperJack (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh my.....I'm just catching up on all of this. The sudden aggressive behaviors are truly frightening and so obviously put of character. I can't believe what you have been going through and how rapidly it has escalated for poor Ky. She must be so confused as to how she's feeling and poor Bentley not understanding what's changed in his young life and why.

Try not to stress yourself too much....I know that sounds ridiculous as we all get so stressed when those fur kids of ours are sick.......but you are doing all that you possibly can to help her. She couldn't ask for a better Mom. I pray that you get some answers from this MRI that will get Ky headed in the right direction again.

You are all in my thoughts......Penny


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hoping everything goes well for Ky....poor Bentley must be so confused..


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> Ky snarled at our vet and she loves him. She's wearing a muzzle. He did some bloodwork while trying to get us an appt with specialist today the one the e vet recommended doesn't have opening for two weeks. My vet found one and talked to him so we're on our way too see him now.
> We're all beat because Ky paced and panted all night long.


Rooting for you all and hoping the vet will get you some answers and solutions. 
By the way the panting and pacing is common for dogs on steroids, and I found out the other night for dogs with very full anal glands. I hope you can get some much needed rest tonight.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Joyce, 

Just checking in to get the latest. Really hoping this vet can get you some answers and that it is something that can be taken care of easily. I echo the sentiment to take care of yourself.....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Not news I was hoping for. Ky has Discospondylitis. MRI shows numerous lesions on her spine. She has to stay in hospital maybe 2 weeks maybe longer. At last she doesn't have to take the steroids now. She will be on IVs for awhile until they get a handle on it.
My vet is going to stop by here tonight to see Ky and talk to the Dr. They won't allow me to stay the night with her here.
Ky can use all your prayers now. Thank you all. I'm devastated for her.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry. What is the prognosis? Do they think she will make a full recovery after the IV treatment. I think I need to google Discospondylitis to find out more about it.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

im so sorry. I am keeping Ky and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry about Ky's DX, I have never heard of it. Will have to do some research.

You lady is in my prayers!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Not news I was hoping for. Ky has Discospondylitis. MRI shows numerous lesions on her spine. She has to stay in hospital maybe 2 weeks maybe longer. At last she doesn't have to take the steroids now. She will be on IVs for awhile until they get a handle on it.
> My vet is going to stop by here tonight to see Ky and talk to the Dr. They won't allow me to stay the night with her here.
> Ky can use all your prayers now. Thank you all. I'm devastated for her.


Did they say bacterial or fungal? I'm reading online about it. This is one of the things Tucker's vet mentioned as a possibility for him (but an unlikely one). Sending prayers and good thoughts to Ky and her family. Don't despair Joyce--you've got good medical help. *Ky can beat this.* {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Ky but glad that the problem has been identified and she's in a place where she can get the necessary care. Sending thoughts and prayers for all of you.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Oh Joyce. I'm so sorry. Two weeks is a long time. But, it's too long for you to live in a hospital.  Make daily visits to be with her and she'll get into a routine. I once had a pet (a cat) who lived at a hospital for three weeks. By the last week when he was better he was happily visiting other pets/ people in the hospital. Animals do adapt well. Ky will know that you love her and will know you wouldn't leave her somewhere unsafe. She'll get to know her caretakers in the next couple of days.

I'm also interested to know if it's bacterial or fungal, and the prognosis for complete recovery (or more in the future). 

Perhaps the lesions on her spine are hitting nerves and causing her pain/uncomfort and that's part of what is making her mood off?

Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

Keeping you all in my prayers!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for Ky's diagnosis. Will keep prayers coming that the next two weeks go by quickly and Ky can beat this thing.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about Ky. Hopefully she makes a quick recovery and will be back to normal very soon.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

We are waiting for the lab results now.he had to stick a needle in a lesion to find out for sure but he's thinking it is bacterial. We also saw lots of damage from her abuser to her spine.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

how heartbreaking. ky has been through so much in her life. she is blessed to have found you. she will get through this. you will get through this. we are all here for you.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry Joyce but as others have said these dogs of ours are very adaptable and I too feel once she gets in a routine she'll do very well. Take care of yourself, Ky's going to need her loving mom to help her through this latest hurtle. My thoughts are with you and yours.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I echo what so many others have said. As hard as it to not have her home, how fortunate to have somewhere where she can get the treatment she needs! Please take care of yourself now. Snuggle with Bentley and get your rest. We'll be on your case if you don't!

Prayers continue for a complete healing.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you all. I can only stay 2 more hrs with her tonight so I'm going back in there with her


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Ky's illness. Hope the antibiotics do their job and Ky heals as soon as possible. Please take care of yourself and get some rest.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sorry it wasn't something simpler.
I agree, Ky will adapt. Daily visits from you will helps her get through this. As hard as it is to leave her, she is where she needs to be. I'm sure it will be a few long weeks for you but better to get her fully healed than to rush it and have a setback.

Did he have any thoughts in the aggression being related to this or the pred?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Two weeks in the hospital, poor girl. Poor Bentley. And poor you. But can you visit her? Or would that be confusing for her?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> We are waiting for the lab results now.he had to stick a needle in a lesion to find out for sure but he's thinking it is bacterial. We also saw lots of damage from her abuser to her spine.


I wondered if the abuse might be complicating the effects of the infection to her spine. Glad she's in good hands.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Healing vibes and positive thoughts to you both!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Missed a lot today. I'm sorry you are dealing with this on top of everything else lately. Will continue our prayers for you both. At least you know what you are dealing with now. Keep us posted when you can and most of all take care of yourself.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Joyce, healing thoughts on the way for Ky. Hopefully, you can catch up on some sleep and snuggling with Bentley while Ky is getting the treatment she needs.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, poor Ky and poor you! It's a good thing that you knew something wasn't right with her. She is where she needs to be to get better. Big prayers coming your way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Mega prayers and good thoughts and wishes coming your way. We are all here for you.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Just now seeing all this. Poor Ky and poor you, Joyce! Bentley will be fine. Please take care of yourself. We're all thinking of you!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Just take one day at a time and you will get through it. Praying for Ky....


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Iorek has severe severe severe separation anxiety, so we were all crushed when he had to have his four day stay at the vet when his head tremors started... but he really did adapt well. He was certainly one of their noisy clients and made it clear he'd rather be home, but he did fine. He bonded really well with one of the vets and they let us drop off a plethora of toys from home and let him have them (they let him bring his antler everywhere, fed him meals in his wobbler, etc)... he was actually pretty indifferent to us by the time we picked him up and he hadn't seen us in four days! My point is, if my wussy velcro dog could survive it, your tough girl will do great  She is right where she needs to be for now. It'll be a hard couple weeks, but take some time to love up Bentley, prepare your home, and breathe. I promise you after the first day, that sense of relief that she is getting the care she needs from people who want to make her healthy and happy will set in and everyone will cope just fine. Give your mom instincts a huge pat on the back for knowing there was something wrong and pushing for answers. Ky is lucky to have you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for the diagnosis. Sending you lots of healing thoughts for Ky.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Fingers crossed that she responds quickly to the IVs.

Prednisone does cause aggression - and I've experienced it. You can't help it, you are just so angry and even knowing it is stupid to be angry at that moment.... you just are. So that should change within 2 days or so.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Not news I was hoping for. Ky has Discospondylitis. MRI shows numerous lesions on her spine. She has to stay in hospital maybe 2 weeks maybe longer. At last she doesn't have to take the steroids now. She will be on IVs for awhile until they get a handle on it.
> My vet is going to stop by here tonight to see Ky and talk to the Dr. They won't allow me to stay the night with her here.
> Ky can use all your prayers now. Thank you all. I'm devastated for her.


So so sorry to read this. I hope the IVs will work for her and she will be better in no time. On my way to light a candle for poor Ky.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, my goodness. I just missed your post last night - so have just caught up with all the developments. I'm so sorry about the diagnosis. It certainly did sound like the poor girl was not feeling well. Healing thoughts to poor Ky. Hang in there, Joyce. She's so lucky to have you looking out for her.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Joyce, 

I'm sorry to hear that you can't stay with Ky and that she will have to stay at the vet Hospital for two weeks. I have never heard of her diagnosis before but will go check it out online. I'm sending prayers and hugs to you all for a full recovery and strength and peace through this ordeal.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about poor Ky. 
I'm sure it's going to be much harder for the humans than the fur kids though.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. Just want you to know you are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Keeping Ky in my prayers!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks everybody! It was so hard to leave my girl there, heartbreaking! But my vet highly recommends this specialist so I feel good about that and I was there all day and watched, he's very thorough so that's good. 
They're hitting her hard with antibiotics and a slew of other drugs. After seeing the MRI he said she is dealing with A LOT of pain, some from the infection plus some from the abuse. I liked how angry he got when he saw the abusers damage.

He said it might be easier for her if I don't see her tomorrow. That will about kill me but I have to do whats best for her. I'm welcome to call as often as I want to check on her but he said she needs to adjust.
She has her pillow, blanket and favorite baby plus I left my t-shirt with her. She's pretty buzzed from the pain meds.

Bentley is supposed to start school tomorrow. We've had so many road blocks trying to get back in class that I hate to miss it but I'm not sure I have it in me right now.
Bentley is just lost. He couldn't figure out why Ky was being so mean to him and now he can't figure out where she is.

I'm going to go lay down and snuggle with him. Tonight will be the very first time he's allowed in my bed, that's Ky's domain


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My heart breaks hearing this. They will take amazing care of her and she will be back before you know it. Stronger.... Faster..... Bionic!!!!!!

Snuggle with Broadway and worry about class later. Hugs and kisses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds like Ky is getting the best care possible.
Try and relax, Joyce. Easier said then done.
I would really try and make Bentley's class. It'll keep both of you busy and Bentley needs some direction right now. I imagine he's very scared right now. Structure will help him tremendously.
My prayers are with you and your furry babies.


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Ky, sending good and healing thoughts your way. She is a tough girl, she will get through this! Especially with your love and support behind her. Give Bentley lots of love too, it's so hard not being able to explain what's going on to our fur babies!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thinking of you Joyce and hoping for quick relief and recovery for Ky. I am so sorry about all of this....


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

If you feel up to it I think you should take Bentley to class tomorrow. It'll give both of you some structure and distraction and you've really been wanting him to do it. Take care!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry poor Ky is so sick and am praying for a full recovery. It sounds like she is in great hands not to mention having such a wonderful mommy.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Hope all is well with Ky soon.

I also think it would be good for Bentley to go to class. It might help him get his mind off what's going on with Ky. Bring lots of his favorite treat and turn it into a party.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Joyce, I am so sorry that you, and Ky are going through this. I have been reading up a bit on it, and it is great that you've caught this early. I pray for a full recovery for Ky, stay strong and take care of yourself; your family and pups need you.You are a wonderful advocate for your dogs. Hug Bentley tight tonight, and if you're up for it, class would probably be really good for you both. Hugs all around.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I agree if you can take Broadway to class it will be good for him and for you - keep both of your minds focused.

And I hope that you sleep from now until morning.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Oh Joyce I am so so sorry that you all are going through this. It really breaks my heart thinking about how much pain Ky must be going through. I know it hurts to leave her but like you said you need to do whats best for her.

I also agree with everyone saying you should take Bentley. It will be good for both of you, you both need to get your minds off things.I am off to light a candle for Ky, I'll keep checking up on you guys. hugs and kisses. stay strong Joyce.


----------



## pshales (Oct 9, 2012)

So sorry about Ky's diagnosis, but I'm also grateful that she is getting the treatment and care that she needs. I'm so glad you were aware that things just weren't right with Ky when you first brought her in.

May her healing be swift and restful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Joyce I have not been on the forum long but I love your posts about Ky and Bentley. I am so sad to read of her diagnosis, but I have a feeling she will recover from this just fine especially with the wonderful treatment you are getting her. It really is to bad that she has to stay two weeks. 
Hugs and prayers. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> Sounds like Ky is getting the best care possible.
> Try and relax, Joyce. Easier said then done.
> I would really try and make Bentley's class. It'll keep both of you busy and Bentley needs some direction right now. I imagine he's very scared right now. Structure will help him tremendously.
> My prayers are with you and your furry babies.


I second this. I think is will do you both some good. Do what you need to though.
I'm so sorry you are going through this. I'm sending prayers for all of you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ky is in good hands, I'm glad you feel good about the vets caring for her. Go to class with Bentley, it will give both of you something else to concentrate on for a little while.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Best wishes to all of you!


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to Ky. It sounds like she is in the best place possible to get her well.


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

Thinking about you, hoping for a speedy recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that you're all going thru this! Hope she is well soon and in the comfort of her own home!


----------



## LisaMarie (Feb 2, 2013)

Prayers and thoughts for Ky's healing...and peace for her mommy and Bentley!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Thinking of all of you..hoping everything starts getting better real soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Well it's 1:30 am and can't sleep .even though Bentley is here the house feels empty without Ky. Bentley wants outside every few minutes to look for her . I think I will take him to class tomorrow because we'll both be miserable just sitting here.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Joyce, you have been through so much lately that I can only say that I admire you! You are such a fighter! And it is beautiful how much you love and care for Ky!

She is blessed to have you and I am pretty sure you also feel blessed by having her.

Every time that you mentioned something linked to the abuse that she has been through my heart breaks! I hope that guy has the same coming his way!
Go to class tomorrow with Bentley, it will do you good to focus on something else! And you know that momma boy will also enjoy some time with you J
Sending you a lot of positive vibes and strenght


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Keeping Ky and YOU! in my prayers. Sweet girl has been through so much in her life, I'm so glad she found you.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I just wanted to send good thoughts to you and your fur kids.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry Ky is going through this. That poor girl has been through so much and she is so fortunate to have a wonderful mama like you. I'll bet it was very tough to leave her and I feel bad for you and your DH and Bentley. 

I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers for all of you.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I feel so bad for all of you as you go through this with Ky. I was going to suggest that even though it will be hard, to go to class with Bentley. It will give him something different to do and help get his mind off of Ky not being there. He has never spent any length of time without her, let alone the fact she was not feeling well so his last interaction with her was not the best. We are folding our hands and doggie paws and saying a prayer for all of you.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Ky's diagnosis...I hope she gets through this


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sending positive vibes for Ky to get better every day, so she'll be home soon. Poor Bentley, I'm sure he's just lost without her. Take care of yourself, too, Joyce! You guys have been through so much lately..


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you all! I called to check on Ky, they said she had a good night slept well. This morning she ate about 2 TB of breakfast, that doesn't sound like much to me but they seemed really happy with it. 
I can go see her tomorrow!!!!!

I took Bentley to his advanced class today. You were all right. It gave us much needed one on one time and I felt better doing something. He did very well in class which was a bonus


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thank you all! I called to check on Ky, they said she had a good night slept well. This morning she ate about 2 TB of breakfast, that doesn't sound like much to me but they seemed really happy with it.
> I can go see her tomorrow!!!!!
> 
> I took Bentley to his advanced class today. You were all right. It gave us much needed one on one time and I felt better doing something. He did very well in class which was a bonus


Nice! Good to hear Ky is doing better, and that Bentley did well in class.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay, Bentley! Make Ky proud!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking about you and sending many, many healing thoughts to Ky. Poor baby has been through so much...


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Praying that Ky gets better with each passing moment and that she is back home with you soon.....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

kwhit said:


> Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking about you and sending many, many healing thoughts to Ky. Poor baby has been through so much...


Thank you Karen. This specialist said that our first priority is to get this infection taken care of then we'll talk but from what he saw in the MRI of her abuse damage he wants to discuss options he has in mind for her back pain.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Has taking her off the steroids helped with her disposition? I sure hope so, poor girl has been through so much. Still keeping all of you in my thoughts.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thank you Karen. This specialist said that our first priority is to get this infection taken care of then we'll talk but from what he saw in the MRI of her abuse damage he wants to discuss options he has in mind for her back pain.


Hey hun!! *hugs* i am glad Ky had a good night and morning. This vet sounds like he knows what he is doing. Maybe he can get rid of her back pain forever.... That would be such a great gift. 

Thinking of you and sending prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thank you Karen. This specialist said that our first priority is to get this infection taken care of then we'll talk but from what he saw in the MRI of her abuse damage he wants to discuss options he has in mind for her back pain.


Hopefully there will be something good for Ky come out of this infection. Glad to hear Bentley did well this morning.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like a positive report all the way around! Glad you got good news. I am sure you're thrilled to see her tomorrow. It's hard when they have to stay at the vet's office


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Brave said:


> Hey hun!! *hugs* Maybe he can get rid of her back pain forever.... That would be such a great gift.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And god knows she deserves it!!!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> And god knows she deserves it!!!
> 
> Pete & Woody


Darn tooting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you all! I'm getting ready to leave with Bentley. We're going to try some retail therapy


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thank you Karen. This specialist said that our first priority is to get this infection taken care of then we'll talk but from what he saw in the MRI of her abuse damage he wants to discuss options he has in mind for her back pain.


Perhaps the silver lining in this diagnosis is that there's more he can do to help her chronic pain problems... That would be great.

It sounds like she is responding to the treatment. Yay, Ky. Keep it up girl. And it sounds like Bentley is behaving. Yay, Bentley! 

Joyce I hope you get a bit of rest for a couple days. 

Sending more healing good thoughts to you and yours.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thank you all! I'm getting ready to leave with Bentley. We're going to try some retail therapy


Have fun! You deserve it and I'm sure Bentley will love the time with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Not news I was hoping for. Ky has Discospondylitis. MRI shows numerous lesions on her spine. She has to stay in hospital maybe 2 weeks maybe longer. At last she doesn't have to take the steroids now. She will be on IVs for awhile until they get a handle on it.
> My vet is going to stop by here tonight to see Ky and talk to the Dr. They won't allow me to stay the night with her here.
> Ky can use all your prayers now. Thank you all. I'm devastated for her.


Oh no!:bawling: I'm so sorry Joyce! Praying for KY.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> We are waiting for the lab results now.he had to stick a needle in a lesion to find out for sure but he's thinking it is bacterial. We also saw lots of damage from her abuser to her spine.


Noooo! :--sad:


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm so glad you ended up with such a wonderful dog like Ky. She's a trooper and will pull through this . I'm sure Bentley is missing her a bunch right now and keeping you from going bonkers while Ky is healing. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Great everyone seems to have a better day than yesterday. Sending healing thoughts!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

There is a special place in heaven for you Joyce!


----------



## leesooim (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your babies. Sending healing thoughts!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That would be wonderful if they could figure something out to get rid of her back pain--poor baby has been through so much. I hope you had fun with your "retail therapy!"


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Prayers for good outcomes all the way around!
Dale


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry she is in the hospital, but it sound like you have a great team helping you....and then to get to visit with him about her back pain treatment is a huge plus.

Did the Specialist know how Ky got this infection?

Did the Specialist think the Pred was causing the behavior change?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm just reading through this, I am so sorry...poor Ky, me heart breaks for her...please keep us updated xxoo


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Glad to hear Ky had a good night and ate a little something. I'm also happy to hear that you took Bentley and are now practicing a little "retail therapy". Prayers for continued good prognosis for Ky, and some peace and strength for the rest of you....and I am so hoping that this cloud has a silver lining in the "healing" for Ky from back pain. She's an awesome girl.....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I just called and Ky is still doing well. She ate "a decent amount of her dinner" YAY. I can't wait to see her tomorrow!!!

As for fixing her abuse pain, I can't even allow my mind to go there yet because I would be too disappointed if he can't help it. I'm just taking this one step at a time.

Thank you for all of your support! I'll tell Ky all about it tomorrow


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Joyce that's good news that she ate well, I hope you have managed to get some food and sleep in. Sending very best wishes to you.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I just called and Ky is still doing well. She ate "a decent amount of her dinner" YAY. I can't wait to see her tomorrow!!!
> 
> As for fixing her abuse pain, I can't even allow my mind to go there yet because I would be too disappointed if he can't help it. I'm just taking this one step at a time.
> 
> Thank you for all of your support! I'll tell Ky all about it tomorrow


Will you give her a big ole sloppy kiss from me and some nuzzles from Bear? He would love to kiss her.... But ewww doggie breath. Just kidding!! He doesn't smell at all. 

You and Ky are still in my thoughts and prayers. Everything is going to be great. Awesome juju juice coming your way through the universe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Joyce that's good news that she ate well, I hope you have managed to get some food and sleep in. Sending very best wishes to you.


Thank you! We stopped at 5 Guys burgers while we were shopping, I ate enough for 6 people because I LOVE their burgers. It turns out Bentley does too. It was his very first burger but we're not telling Ky ssshhh


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

> big ole sloppy kiss from me and some nuzzles from Bear


Yes ma'am she'll get them tomorrow for sure! Thanks ♥


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ky*

Praying for Ky.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Joyce, I'm so glad that Ky is doing well & eating. I love Bentley's guard dog vest & can't wait to see him in his doggles.  It sounds like you guys had a great afternoon.

I like 5 Guys burgers too.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Good news all around! I love it when I come in this thread and good reports are posted.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

It was great reading Ky ate her dinner, sounds like she's on the mend. Sending positive vibes and {{hugs}} for you and Ky.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just checking in, so glad to hear that Ky is eating and loves a good burger - I love 5 guys too and the fries!!! Keep us posted


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Good to hear Ky is doing okay and eating. Thanks for the update.


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

I am glad Ky is eating and feeling better. I hope you both have a wonderful visit tomorrow.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Just checking in, so glad to hear that Ky is eating and loves a good burger - I love 5 guys too and the fries!!! Keep us posted


Thank you. I wish Ky was eating a burger, Bentley had the burger. But they said Ky did eat a good amount for dinner so I'm happy with that.
Tonight I feel like a 6 yr old on Christmas eve, counting the minutes until I see Ky tomorrow.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bentleysmom said:


> ...We're going to try some retail therapy


You're definitely cut from the same mold as me.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

GoldensGirl said:


> You're definitely cut from the same mold as me.


Did you see his new items? LOL
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/161137-bentleys-shopping-spree-pics.html


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thank you Karen. This specialist said that our first priority is to get this infection taken care of then we'll talk but from what he saw in the MRI of her abuse damage he wants to discuss options he has in mind for her back pain.


Perhaps you will think I'm crazy, but maybe this whole episode has happened to get Ky to this doctor who can alleviate her pain from the abuse. I so hope that he can. Miracles do happen.

With you and with Ky in spirit,
Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bentleysmom said:


> Did you see his new items? LOL
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/161137-bentleys-shopping-spree-pics.html


I did. As an inveterate collector of hats with big brims, I'm delighted! :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so happy that Ky is improving and praying for her to have a full recovery and be back home where she belongs.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I had a very nice healing day spent with DH and Bentley. Tonight I started crying and could not stop. Could not. 
Then I swear I heard my dad's voice in my head saying to me what he said my whole life.........

Wake up everyday stronger than yesterday; face your fears and wipe your tears.
Live simply. Love generously. Speak truthfully. Pray daily. Leave everything else to God.

It brought a smile to my face and peace to my heart. I'm done crying. At least for today 
Good night all


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Night, Joyce. You are a good person; Ky is going to be fine because you caught this early and you advocated for her and Bentley is going to be a great dog because, well, he is Bentley and you are Joyce; he does not have much choice but to turn out (in his time, in his time) into a wonderful dog.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I had a very nice healing day spent with DH and Bentley. Tonight I started crying and could not stop. Could not.
> Then I swear I heard my dad's voice in my head saying to me what he said my whole life.........
> 
> Wake up everyday stronger than yesterday; face your fears and wipe your tears.
> ...



What wonderful words to live by!
You Dad sounds like a pretty smart fellow.
Continuing prayers for Ky, and all.
Peace be with you


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Just caught up with the latest news (we are probably in a time different zone! As a lot seems to happen while I am sleeping).

Got a really good energy from your last posts and that makes me happy! Ky seems to be on the good way into recovery (and I am sure that seeing you tomorrow will be a boost) and Bentley is being a gentleman 

Just take a day at a time, step by step and before you notice Ky will be back with her family 

Big hugs and kisses to you all


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

I hope you have a nice visit with Ky today. Praying she is feeling better.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hoping Ky continues to get better each day, please give her hugs and kisses from us, not long now till you get to see her! Also give Bentley a cuddle from us too, and tell him to be good and then mommy will be sure to buy him another Bentley Burger! Hope you got a good nights rest Joyce.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Just catching up today! What a scary thing to go through!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Enjoy your visit with Ky today.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Hoping both you & Ky are feeling better real soon.
Have only good thoughts & wishes for you.

Mike D


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Have a good day today with Ky!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Give Ky lots of hugs from all of us!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Visit day!!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Have a great visit today!


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

I hope you have a wonderful visit today with Ky.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Laika and Chaya send their slurpy kisses and puppy love to Ky - hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope Ky is feeling better and that you have a great visit with her! 
PS - I love Bentley's doggles!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I spent the entire day with Ky. She's groggy but she seems to be handling everything ok. She doesn't have to wear the muzzle now so that's really good.
The Dr said that she is very stoic because he knows how much pain she's in from looking at the MRI but she still wants to get up and act like she's ok. At this point we're not really sure how the infection got started, he had several theory's but right now I just want her better.
He said he's pretty confident that her sudden aggression was from being on steroids plus an ungodly amount of pain. She's back to being her sweet lovable self, now we just have to get this infection kicked!
She is eating a little but not much. He said as they get a better handle on it her appetite should return.

I spent most of the day with her head on my lap, pure heaven! However leaving her again was pure heII.
Now I'm going to cuddle with Mr. Bentley.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am glad the visit went well. If you hand-feed her will she eat more?? Only 10 days left until she comes home!!!!!! Time is flying! Enjoy the cuddles with Broadway.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad you got to spend the day with Ky. It sounds like you are headed in the right direction.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Joyce - sounds like you have a keeper for a vet. If Ky trusts him....


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

She's gonna make it Joyce. Once the infection is gone then they'll work on the chronic pain on her spine. They'll find a way to alleviate her pain and make it manageable.
Ky is really one incredible dog. You being there is perhaps the best medicine for her right now along with the anti-biotics.
Hug Broadway for all of us. Poor little guy must be so confused and upset. Again...you're the best medicine for him.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Megora said:


> Joyce - sounds like you have a keeper for a vet. If Ky trusts him....


Thanks, I agree. He's not great with people but the entire time he's talking to me he's petting her so that's all that matters to me


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Good to hear Ky is making progress.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad to hear you had a good visit.
So vey happy he thinks the steroids were the problem with the sudden personality change


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

sweet ky. im glad to hear she is eating a little something. Sounds like she enjoyed your snugglefest today as much as you did. Did the vet say when she might be able to come home?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm thrilled that some progress is being made. Ky is one sweet and lucky girl.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Joyce,

I'm so glad you got to spend the day with Ky and that she seems to be doing better. Hugs to you all...I will keep you in my prayers and check back in tomorrow....


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Sounds very promising Joyce.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Joyce, I'm glad you got to spend time with your girl today. Tomorrow will be even better. Only 10 days left until Ky comes home


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I totally agree - I don't care how you treat me - but you better be good to my girl....and it sure seems like he is. Sitting there petting her while he is talking to you is not something someone can fake - that is genuine care. 

My biggest fear is them wanting to keep her once she is better because they have all fallen in love with her.

So when do you get to see her again?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad the visit went well. It's good to have the vet's confirmation of her stoicism about pain. Makes it hard to read her, I'm sure, but makes it that much more important for her to have a mama like you, who notices every little thing. 

Did they decide it was a bacterial infection? I gather those are more straightforward to treat. Sending more good thoughts to you and everyone. Tell Bentley not to get too comfie being an only child...his big sis will be back soon.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Kathleen I don't think Bentley is all that interested in being an only child, he keeps looking for his sis 
I'll be going to visit her tomorrow after Bentley's walk then after I spend time with her I'm going to work on training with Bentley before going back to see her again. She needs me but so does he especially since we're back in class now we have to get that practice in or it's wasted money.

I'll probably be checking in here only at night for awhile because time will be tight between the two of them but I will let you know how she's doing.
Thank you everyone!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Praying for Ky and all involved in her care. Counting down the days along with everyone else til you can bring her home. Get yourself some rest!
❤


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Pls keep us posted Joyce! You know we all care deeply for Ky.


She is such a strong and brave girl! People tend to say that our dogs look like us 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

glad to here there is some good news finally. ill keep her in my thoughts. 

tell KY we love her and wish her well.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I forgot to turn on pc I'm just crawling into bed now quick update. Ky is doing pretty good they added another antibiotic today. DH is going to see her in am while I sleep in. I'm wiped long day between both dogs but Bentley got some good training time at the mall this afternoon. Good night all


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Awwwww!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear Ky continues to do well on the meds. It must be hard not having her home with you. But hopefully this difficult time will mean better health on the other side. My positive thoughts continue for you and Ky.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Praying for Ky's recovery and for strength for you.

Be sure to take care of yourself.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> I forgot to turn on pc I'm just crawling into bed now quick update. Ky is doing pretty good they added another antibiotic today. DH is going to see her in am while I sleep in. I'm wiped long day between both dogs but Bentley got some good training time at the mall this afternoon. Good night all


They let you take Bentley to the mall? Would love to take Abby, working on getting her certified as a Therapy Dog when she is one year old in Aug. Trainer thinks she will pass without a problem. I on the other hand thinks she still has a ways to go yet. 

Mike


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Well I didn't sleep in like I planned today. I went to see Ky because they said she's getting a little freaky. She's been so good up there but she's starting to feel better so she wants out, I completely understand that one!
They're giving her something to calm her a bit and either later today or tomorrow they are going to try her on oral antibiotics. If they work and she tolerates them there's a chance she can come home and be monitored by my vet since he's half a block away. Not getting excited about it yet though, I know better.

I'm going to spend the afternoon with Bentley while DH is with Ky then I'll go see her this evening.

*Mike: (flykelly) * I see you're in Waterford, The Mall at Partridge Creek allows dogs. It's a great place to train. It's on Hall rd in Clinton. Address: 17420 Hall Rd, Charter Township of Clinton, MI 48038
If you're familiar with Lakeside Mall it's further down Hall rd past Lakeside on the right. It's an open air mall.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad to hear she is feeling better!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Well I didn't sleep in like I planned today. I went to see Ky because they said she's getting a little freaky. She's been so good up there but she's starting to feel better so she wants out, I completely understand that one!
> They're giving her something to calm her a bit and either later today or tomorrow they are going to try her on oral antibiotics. If they work and she tolerates them there's a chance she can come home and be monitored by my vet since he's half a block away. Not getting excited about it yet though, I know better.
> 
> I'm going to spend the afternoon with Bentley while DH is with Ky then I'll go see her this evening.
> ...


Hi Joyce
Didn't even think about a open air mall, the one in Rochester Hills is closer to me, I think I will take Abby there soon. Glad to here Ky seems to be feeling a bit better. Everybody is still praying Ky comes home real soon.

Mike


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Well I didn't sleep in like I planned today. I went to see Ky because they said she's getting a little freaky. She's been so good up there but she's starting to feel better so she wants out, I completely understand that one!
> They're giving her something to calm her a bit and either later today or tomorrow they are going to try her on oral antibiotics. If they work and she tolerates them there's a chance she can come home and be monitored by my vet since he's half a block away. Not getting excited about it yet though, I know better.
> 
> I'm going to spend the afternoon with Bentley while DH is with Ky then I'll go see her this evening.
> ...


Glad to hear that Ky has "ants in her pants.". . Sounds like she's healing. I hope they can disconnect the IVs and she can take oral meds... I bet she'll be a lot more comfortable.

Thanks for keeping us updated with so much going on.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update! I really hope she can come home. It will be good for the both of you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

How was your visit with Ky last night? She must have been so happy to have you there. I always took it as a good sign that Tesia would lie down and sleep while I was there - she would curl up next to me so she was pressed against me or have her head in my hand so she knew I was there - and finally relax. The hospital she was at kept the larger dogs in open areas (as opposed to in cages) which was at once really good - they got constant attention and love (and treats) from the vet techs because their cubbies were open - but they also got little sleep because of all the attention and noise and action around them. In any event, I am sure Ky loved seeing you. Any update on her coming home? I'm crossing my fingers. I know you would be able to keep her quiet, so I am hoping with every fibre that she gets sprung.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Joyce,

I am glad to hear that Ky is getting antsy. That IMO is a good sign. I am hoping she will tolerate the oral meds and be able to come home. I know for me I recuperate better at home in familiar surroundings etc.

Still keeping you all in my prayers and will check back for updates later today!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry I didn't post last night, I was so tired I feel asleep as soon as I got home. Took Bentley for his walk and just got back from church so I'm headed up to see Ky now.
They are going to wait until at least tomorrow before trying the oral meds. She's doing pretty good but her blood work wasn't quite where he wanted it yet as of yesterday.
She's really into her molt now poor girl looks pathetic  I'll take another pic of her today if all goes well. I'll update tonight. Thank you all!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad to hear that things are improving with Ky. Fingers crossed that she comes home soon.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Prayers for Ky's continued improvement!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

joyce im so glad ky is doing better. i hope she will get to come home really soon =)


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

thinking of you guys. hope all is well


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thinking about and praying for Ky. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I've been trying to post but it was telling me I didn't have permission so I thought it was my phone but now at home on PC I wrote a post but lost it when I tried to post it. Not sure what's going on but in case this one posts, things are going well. Ky will start the oral tomorrow.
I'll try to post before I leave in the A.M to see if it lets me. Thank you all ♥


----------



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hope Ky is doing well. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## problemcat (Apr 4, 2013)

Joyce, I don't know you (I'm very new here), but I wanted to let you know I'm praying for you (peaceful, rest-filled sleep), healing for Ky, and lots of grace for everyone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

So glad to see Ky is improving even if it is a bit slower than they would have thought. If she needs the antibiotics through IV a bit longer, this is what she needs. I know you are eager to have her back with you and hope this comes to fruition very soon. Rest as you can; Ky is in the place best equipped to deal with her health for now with vet care that sounds absolutely top par. Hope you can sleep deeply tonight and that you wake up rested. Ear scritches (if she likes that) to Ky, tummy rubs to Bentley and hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

You have a lot on your plate right now. (Duh)
Sleep well, take care of yourself and take comfort in so many prayers and well wishes for you and both your pups.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry I missed this post until now. I hope Ky does well on oral antibiotics so she can come home. Glad she is improving. I hope they will be able to help her back pain also. My thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

When I called this A.M they said Ky has been started on the oral meds. She will have to stay 2 - 3 more days to make sure she's tolerating them and they're doing the job then she can come home and my vet will continue checking her blood. She will remain on antibiotics for about 6 more weeks. 
I'll be going up to see her in a bit. I took Bentley for a walk with his new leash, going to open thread about it because it's awesome 
Thanks everybody ♥


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ky*

Praying that Ky will do well on the oral antibiotics.
Give her some kisses for me!


----------



## sarhmills (Nov 27, 2012)

I always love reading your stories about Ky and Bentley, so I was sad to hear Ky was having problems. Very happy to check back and see that Ky is continuing to improve. She always sounds like such a special dog (and Bentley too). Just wanted to say I hope she can come home soon


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm glad Ky is doing well and will be coming home shortly. Prayers will continue coming your way.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Keep getting better Ky, and you will soon be home with your wonderful family!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

im so happy to hear ky is feeling better =). that is great news


----------



## pshales (Oct 9, 2012)

So glad to hear that things are getting better for Ky!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Ky is as antsy to get home as I am to have her but I want to be sure the time is right, I'm being patient (trying). She really loves the people up there, I'm happy about that because it would be horrible if she had to wear a muzzle all this time!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so glad she can come home soon. You are doing an amazing job being patient. She has the best momma out there. You would go to the end of the known galaxy, then deep into the unknown for your dogs and loved ones. You are such a great person. *hugs*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Here's a pic of Ky, poor girl I'm sure she wouldn't be happy if she knew I was showing how bad her coat looks now during her molt but at least she's smiling


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Oops looks like pic didn't upload or if it did I'm not seeing it from my phone


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

No picture yet!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Has Bentley seen Ky since she left? I'm curious what his reaction will be. I'd imagine he will be excited but likely show submission towards her and test her temperament towards him. Have you thought about how you will bring them back together at home? She will be home soon!! Yay!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

I am so glad Ky is feeling better. Everyone will be so happy when she is home. I bet Bentley can't wait to see his big sister.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

It was really hard to leave her tonight because she feels better and wants to be with me. Tomorrow's blood work will decide when she can come home . I'm praying hard and have everything crossed !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Crossing everything for Ky, hope that you are taking care of yourself as well!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am really glad she is doing so much better !


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Praying you get to bring Ky home tomorrow!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Crossing everything for Ky, hope that you are taking care of yourself as well!


Thanks, I am taking very good care of myself . DH put his foot down right after she went in


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

More prayers coming your way that Ky comes home tomorrow :wave:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I hope that she can come home tomorrow.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope you get some great news tomorrow!
I would take some precautions reintroducing Ky and Bentley. It sounds as I the prednisone and pain are to blame for her going after him but just be extra careful!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Fingers crossed that she can come home soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's hoping the Lady in Pearls comes home tomorrow.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Hoping Ky continues to improve and is able to come home soon!!:crossfing


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Waiting to hear that ky is home...or coming home. We love you ky


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hoping Ky is well enough to come home today! You must miss her tremendously..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ky*

Praying Ky can come home!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hoping for good news today. :crossfing


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Hoping Ky is home!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

SHE IS COMING HOME TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've got to run........................


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> SHE IS COMING HOME TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I've got to run........................


Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> SHE IS COMING HOME TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I've got to run........................



Awww, Joyce, I'm so happy for you!!!:banana:


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

woohooo!!!!!!

:jamming::rockon:


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Yay !!!!!!!!!!! We're doing our victory dance over here


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It's Party Time!
:drummer:arty2:arty::dblthumb2:headbang2:banana::woot2:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:kiss:


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

Yippy!!!!!!!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sdo happy for you Joice.
Thanks for sharing the good news!

Mike D


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely Fabulous News!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just now seeing this thread...so sorry for everything you have had to go through with her but very happy to see she is coming home!  Enjoy having your baby back home again!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> SHE IS COMING HOME TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I've got to run........................


That is SUPER


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Any word yet?!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks everybody. Ky is home and all is well ♥ She'll remain on antibiotics for another 6 weeks but at least she's where she belongs and feeling better.
Her and Bentley were equally happy to see each other although after the initial greeting Bentley seems to be hanging back just a bit but I think they'll be fine. 
Ky curled up on DH's lap to watch the game, Bentley on my lap and we all slept the day away 
It's after 6 pm I need to get stuff done :uhoh:


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so happy for you all. Prayers will continue for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so happy for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Great news, Joyce!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

The family back together. Beautiful picture. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's fantastic Joyce...I'm so glad to hear the entire family is back together again. I think Bentley is just being very careful for the moment...hopefully they'll find that partnership again and re-establish that wonderful bond.

Pete & Woody


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So glad the big lady is home, and in DH's lap, where she belongs.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Good to know your little family is back together again!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

How wonderful. Enjoy your evening.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am out of town, and just seeing the updates now, so glad you'll have your comical family all back in one place! HUGS to Ky and Bently.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Joyce, I'm so sorry that I didn't see this until today. I haven't been on GRF much lately. I tried to catch up on all of these post to see how KY is doing. I'm happy that KY is finally home with the family. What vet clinic was KY being treated? Was it a specialty clinic? I hope that you are doing well too as I know you were in the hosptial not that long ago too. Please take care....Hugs.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so happy Ky is home


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very happy Ky is home!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

It's a little awkward here tonight. I was concerned about how I was going to keep Bentley occupied because Ky isn't up to playing a lot right now. Turns out to be a non-issue. I don't know if Bentley is still afraid of Ky since she scared him so badly or if it's because she's been gone so long but he's being stand offish to her. He has every right to be shaken up but what to do? Do dogs apologize, do they just forget it, will they always be a little distant now??

He acted happy to see her when we came home but if she tries to lay down anywhere near him he gets up and goes to a different room. If she goes in that room he comes back in here. 

Ky went out to pee and Bentley refused to go out the door until Ky came back in then he went out to pee. Now it's storming so the thunder has him on edge. :doh:

I think I'm going to do like I did in the beginning and let them work it out. I'm just not sure how to handle him not going outside when she's out there. If I go out with them every time he might start relying on me for security??

Anyway, other than that things are great. It's wonderful being all together again I just wish Bentley would put a little effort into forgiving


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I think letting them work it out is the way to go. I'm guessing Ky doesn't even remember the incident since she wasn't "herself." and Bentley's a pup... I'm guessing he will be over it in a day or two, especially since they have a lot of positive history together.

Came back to add, if it goes on too long, perhaps a call to the behaviorist you consulted a while back would help.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

OutWest said:


> I think letting them work it out is the way to go. I'm guessing Ky doesn't even remember the incident since she wasn't "herself." and Bentley's a pup... I'm guessing he will be over it in a day or two, especially since they have a lot of positive history together.
> 
> Came back to add, if it goes on too long, perhaps a call to the behaviorist you consulted a while back would help.


That's the part that's sad for me because Ky looks lost when he moves away like she doesn't understand. I sure hope they get back to being buddies fast.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Glad to hear KY's back home. It must be such a relief for you. I think as long as Ky and Bentley aren't bothering each other I'd let them work it out in their own time.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I may be way out there but I wanted to tell you this little story...when I brought Marilyn to meet Helo for the first time at the rescue she didn't want anything to do with him and ran from him and acted afraid of him. This is a dog who loves ALL people and other dogs. She'd never acted this way around another dog before so I was puzzled but I didn't worry about it. I figured she would get used to him and she did after about 2 months. During that time, I read that dogs who have certain problems smell different to other dogs and it can make them wary and even hostile to the other dog. When I adopted Helo he had seizures and what I read said seizure dogs especially can smell different to other dogs. I guess what I'm saying is maybe Ky smells different to Bentley and he doesn't quite know how to react. I'm just throwing that out there. I don't know if that's true or not but possibly her sickness and/or the medications she is on have made him wary. I think there is a lot we don't know about dogs and how they communicate and view life. I think Bentley will come around.  So glad to hear Ky is home and doing well!!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

It's been gone for a while. He left on a bad note so Bentley may just be unsure of things. If Ky continues to be the dog Bentley knew and loved I'm sure things will get back to normal soon. Golden are very forgiving dogs.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Maybe Broadway got to liking being an only child for a few days and doesn't want to give that up just yet. I'm sure he'll come around soon.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so glad Ky is home. What a relief for you ! As far the Ky/Bentley's interactions right now, give it a bit of time. I would tend to agree with Helo's mom perspective. Lots of smells on Ky right now from the vet clinic and perhaps even from the meds. 

Moreover, the incident between her and Bentley right before she had to go and stay in the hospital perhaps were a "puppy license game over" in Bentley's head also (which is not an altogether bad thing in the long term). 

They will reverse back to a closer relationship as Ky gets better and better I would think.

Now that your brood is back together and the crisis is winding down, take some time for you; you have earned it tenfold.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What we fear is what we draw near. Always focus on what you want. Always.

Holding Ky, Bentley, you and your DH in my thoughts and prayers,

Lucy

PS - Remember that Ky needs plenty of water.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

It could be that Ky smells like the hospital. A lot of weird smells there and maybe Bentley is sensitive to them. Whenever one of my sister's cats go in the hospital, when they come back, the other cat is always standoffish. It always takes a good week for things to be back to normal. She'll usually sprinkle the "smelly" cat with a little tiny bit of baby powder, per her vet, and sometimes that makes things better faster.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Im glad to hear that Ky is finally home. I would think that Bentley is a little cautious around Ky because of the last encounter, her absense, different smells and she is still in recovery, so she is likely not acting like herself. I think if you let them work it out and give it a bit of time they will be bff's in no time


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

So happy Ky is home!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Best news ever 

Great to hear that the family is back under the same roof.

As for Bentley, give him some time. Maybe it is not so much about forgiving, maybe he thinks that Ky still needs her space and he doesnt want to risk bothering her. He will come around


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I was also thinking the same thing as many others have said - Ky has different smells on her right now. In all the years of having dogs, if one of them was at the vet for a medical procedure, the other never welcomed it back home with open arms. They were a bit stand-offish. They would take a little sniff and back up. We all know we hate that "hospital" smell they come home with. For the dogs it most likely worse since their noses are more sensititve. Also, Ky has been away for several days. Something Bentley is not use to. Hopefully it will all settle down over the next few days. Good luck!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I also think it's most likely a smell thing.
With my old cats, who had literally been together since birth for 17 years, if one of them went to the vet the one that stayed home would growl and hiss at the vet cat for 2 or 3 days after the vet trip.
Someone suggested putting a bit of rescue remedy on both cats to get them to smell the same. I never had a chance to try it but might be worthwhile to give it a shot.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

So glad that your baby Ky is home and doing well. Bentley will come around I think..I bet it is a scent issue like everyone suggested..


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm getting ready to take Bentley to class today. Things are the same. He still won't go outside if she's out there. DH tried last night to get Bentley to say hi to Ky but as you can see from the pics he wasn't thrilled about it. He did reach over and lick the spot that's shaved from her IV but then he ran away. I sprayed some of her doggy perfume on her this morning but that didn't help either. I'm just going to wait them out. The sad faces are a killer


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Joyce. I'm sure Bentley will come around. Those are some pretty sad faces....


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

How sweet that Bentley gave her a little kiss on the IV spot. The dogs really do have keen senses that we don't understand. I'm guessing things will normalize if you give them time and don't try to push Bentley before he's ready.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> I'm getting ready to take Bentley to class today. Things are the same. He still won't go outside if she's out there. DH tried last night to get Bentley to say hi to Ky but as you can see from the pics he wasn't thrilled about it. He did reach over and lick the spot that's shaved from her IV but then he ran away. I sprayed some of her doggy perfume on her this morning but that didn't help either. I'm just going to wait them out. The sad faces are a killer


Awww...poor dogs... Bentley's scared and Ky's confused and neither is happy....

It might be good to walk them together frequently for a few days. That is a technique that often works when people want two unfriendly dogs to "pack up." good luck... I bet Bentley will come around sooner rather than later.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm _positive_ things will get better. Dogs are creatures of habit and find comfort in their routine. When that routine is changed, in whatever capacity, it takes time for them to adjust. Hopefully it will be sooner than later, but either way, it _will_ happen.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I would not force it, you'd hate to make it worse!
Is Ky okay for walks? I think the idea of walking them together is a good one.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley did great in class today, was very good with all the dogs then he came home and ignored Ky again. Tomorrow Ky gets to walk a block so I'm hoping that will help if I take them together. Thanks for the suggestions everybody!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

The bond is still there. Bentley is just cautious for some reason, smell or circumstances, not sure. It will get better.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow your dogs are both so beautiful! It still amazes me how big Akitas are.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

So happy to see that Ky is back home!! I hope you all get some rest and enjoyable time together. I'm sure that once Ky is feeling better she and Bentley will be playing together again.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Welcome home, Ky! 
Thanks for the pictures, Joyce!
They are both beautiful.
Hoping all will be back to normal soon.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Cant say I blame him..I would be a little cautious around someone if they attacked me..


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

We seem to be making a little progress. Today Ky went for a one block walk with Bentley. Right now they are sleeping on the floor about 2 feet from each other and Bentley hasn't stormed off yet even though I saw him watch her when she laid down.

They are acting like an old married couple that had a big fight and neither one wants to apologize


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> We seem to be making a little progress. Today Ky went for a one block walk with Bentley. Right now they are sleeping on the floor about 2 feet from each other and Bentley hasn't stormed off yet even though I saw him watch her when she laid down.
> 
> They are acting like an old married couple that had a big fight and neither one wants to apologize


That's good, Joyce! I'm sure Bentley will forgive her eventually...


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Progress!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> That's good, Joyce! I'm sure Bentley will forgive her eventually...


I agree I think he will get over it soon too, he's always been such a drama queen which is why I call him Broadway 
I think he's going to milk it for as long as he possibly can.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm glad to hear things are starting to get back to normal Joyce.
I'm sure you'll start feeling better, now that they are.

Mike D


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

im glad ky is home! and im glad things are starting to get better between the two of them. i think broadway will get over it soon. it must feel great having your girl home =)


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad things seem to be improving!
How is Ky doing?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks, she's doing well. She has to stay on the pills for another 6 weeks. I gave up trying to hide them so I just toss them in the back of her throat...done


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Joyce,

I am so glad to hear Ky. I'm betting it won't be long and they will be best buds again....Hugs to you all....


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

I am so glad Ky is doing so well.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I put a pic in picture thread, the dogs punked me...they're getting along great


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Glad to hear things are getting back to normal! ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks, I received a message saying they couldn't find the pic so I'm putting a link to it here...
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/164257-bentley-ky-reunited-pic-updated.html

Ky is feeling much better for sure. We're getting ready to go to our vet to have blood drawn now. At least Ky doesn't seem to mind it, if it was Bentley that drama queen would have to be sedated, wined and dined to draw blood


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I am so glad Ky is feeling better. She certainly looks happy in the second pic with Bentley. I hope it's all easy street from now on.


----------

